# Thoroughbred Conformation



## GoldSeekerDabue (Aug 2, 2014)

This is my 8 year old Thorougbred gelding.


----------



## GoldSeekerDabue (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's another picture


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, I am no good at conformation, but I really like him!


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

I really like him!


----------



## GoldSeekerDabue (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you! He's my barrel horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

He seems to have quite good conformation IMO. Only thing would be that his back legs look a bit too straight for me, maybe paired with weak hindquarters. Would benefit from some uphill walk-trot work  overall nice horse.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I see a steep shoulder and slightly pigeon breasted. He's got a slightly long back and weak hind end. I actually don't see THAT straight of hind legs at all.


----------

